# Crystal Web | Spider



## Ironlegs (Sep 12, 2014)

This time with a proper flash, still on camera though.
Thoughts ? 




Crystal Web by Ironlegs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, this is awesome! I absolutely love this! I'm usually not a fan of macros or even spiders (Yuckkkkk, runs the other way) lol


----------



## Elie (Sep 12, 2014)

This looks awesome.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice shot!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 17, 2014)

I also like the shot and pp work, beautiful colors

 for this one


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 17, 2014)

This was my desktop bg for almost a week! Which is impressive as I usually change it daily hahaha


----------



## Ironlegs (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DslrGuy (Sep 26, 2014)

That seriously looks really well done. The angle and light are just fantastic. Really nice job there!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Sep 26, 2014)

Poor guy is missing a couple of legs.


----------

